# mv glengarry



## leza (Sep 2, 2008)

Dear everybody, Ive joined on a long shot to see if anyone remembers a Gordon SIMS off the MV glengarry, (I think). You see he has recently passed away and I'm trying to find out a bit about the man for poinant funeral bits. I,ve been his neighbour for a while and as his mind deteriorated his merchant navy days, (and a Japanese girlfriend) seemed to be his hey day. If anyone remembers him, piccys, anything really would love to hear any stories.

Thanks for reading this.

[email protected]

titchfield, Fareham, Hampshire, UK


----------

